# CoolXp Button



## A-G-E-N-T (19. Oktober 2005)

Hallo,
Habe bei mir in meinem programm CoolXp button reingebaut.
Und wenn ich jetzt meinem freunden das programm schicke brauchen sie immer diese cool xp dateien.
Wie kann ich es machen das die dateien in der exe sind das ich nur die exe habe und nicht noch 1000 dateien mit schicken muss ?


----------



## JensG (19. Oktober 2005)

Hallo Agent,

das geht in dem das CoolXPButton als Usercontrol in deinem Projekt direkt hinzufügst.
Allerdings geht es nur wenn du das Control selbst gecodet hast. 
Wenn das Teil nur als ocx von einem Drittanbieter vorliegt musst du auch die ocx und
was auch immer das Ding noch für Dateien benötigt weitergeben.

Jens


----------



## A-G-E-N-T (19. Oktober 2005)

Mhh,
verstehe ich nicht ganz also ich habe auch ein wav file rein gebaut und die muss ich ja auch mit schicken aber ich möchte nicht das die so einfach da im ordner ist sondern nur eine exe ist....


----------



## JensG (19. Oktober 2005)

Hast du den Button gecodet oder nur etwas erweitert ? bzw. hast du den kompletten Quellcode ?
Wenn ja kannst du den Button mit in die Exe einbinden, sonst nicht !
Das wav File könntest du über eine zusätzliche Property auch fest mit einbinden.

Also nochmal. Wenn du in deinem Projekt sagst Benutzersteuerelement hinzufügen und den Code von deinem Usercontrol einbindest wird das Usercontrol mit in der Exe kompiliert und man braucht keine ocx.

Jens


----------



## A-G-E-N-T (19. Oktober 2005)

Naja Ich habe Einfach die coolxp button rein geladen und rein gebaut mehr nicht

könntest du mir mal ein beispiel schicken ?


----------



## JensG (19. Oktober 2005)

Klar kann ich nen Beispiel schicken aber ich vermute es bringt nix weil 
das Button eine fertige Komponente ist.
Wo genau hast du das Teil denn her und wie bitteschön hast du es  reingeladen 
Du meinst du hast die Komponente hinzugefügt und dann das Steuerelement auf die Form gezogen oder was ?

Zeig mir mal die Komponente oder den Link im Netz von dem Teil oder wenn es doch von dir selbst erstellt sein sollte den Code dazu.

Jens


----------



## A-G-E-N-T (19. Oktober 2005)

Naja ich habe win2000 und da habe ich sie einfach geladen über components.

Ich habe mal ein bild geamcht..

Bild


----------



## Shakie (19. Oktober 2005)

Warscheinlich hast du aber vorher hier die Komponenten runtergeladen, oder?


----------



## JensG (19. Oktober 2005)

Dieses Steuerelement musst du immer als ocx im Setup mit weitergeben. Du kannst es nicht in die exe einbinden.
Und noch was.
Das Teil ist von der Firma Videosoft. Ich habe im Moment keine Ahnung zu welcher Software das File gehört und wie es auf den Rechner kommt.
Bevor man das Steuerelement einsetzt wäre mal zu klären ob dies überhaupt Lizens
technisch erlaubt ist.

Übrigens wenn du dir ein Setup erstellst was ja eigentlich üblich ist für Software dann packst du alle Dateien rein und der Anwender installiert diese dann. Das setup kann je nach dem mit welcher Software du dieses erstellst nur aus einer Datei bestehen.
z.B. eine *.msi 

Jens


----------



## JensG (19. Oktober 2005)

OK, 
hab den Link von Shakie erst jetzt gelesen.
Also kostenlos ist das Teil schon mal und man darf es sowohl im privaten als auch im kommerziellen Stil einsetzen.

Es ändert aber nix daran das du diese Komponenten immer mit weitergeben musst.

Jens


----------



## A-G-E-N-T (19. Oktober 2005)

Mhh Schade un mit dem sound?


----------



## Shakie (19. Oktober 2005)

Du kannst deine CoolXP-Komponente als Ressource im Programm mitgeben und bei Bedarf installieren.
Ließ dir dazu mal diesen Thread durch: http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials225451.html


----------

